# what are your favorite stock cases???



## Tchesco (Jul 8, 2008)

Coolermaster Stacker [Black]
http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=14

Silverstone Temjin T107 [Black]
http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=tj07&area=usa

Thermaltake VH600LBWS
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1248&ID=1480


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

www.mountainmods.com

any of them

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112174

obvious reason 

and anything by syrillian


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

antec 900 and thermaltake armor aluminum


----------



## blackbear (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1786776&sku=A406-1054

xion cheap and nice


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I might sound like a cheapo for saying this, but Thermaltake Mambo. Basically because it has cut down fan noise by over 50%, yay!!! No more headaches!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

My case is the slightly larger 'Titan Midi' version (but nearly identical appearance) to this Jeantech Titan case. The only difference being (apart from the size) is the ventilation holes in the side.

Thinking about it, the holes might be 'light-escape' holes, rather than ventilation, but whatever....










The fan on the side isn't actually connected, it's waaaay too noisy but with just the standard CPU fan, graphics card fan, a 'chipset' fan and a backplane 'directional sucker' fan directed at the GPU card, it's whisper-quiet without anything else.

AMD CPU - 39C - 41C
NVidia GPU - 48C - 51C
SATA + ATA drives 30C


----------

